# Here's a good example of a fake Big Bang (I think)



## 850csi (May 15, 2013)

Hey all,

Sorry for yet another "z0mg IS THIS REAL OR FAKE!?" thread. I'm about 90% sure this particular example is a fake/replica (a very high quality one at that):



















To me, the face looks real but there are some givaways courtesy of the movement:
1) no fine adjusting mechanism
2) the rotor bearing
3) I've timed the watch and it can easily lose a minute per day

I don't understand what motivates folks to buy these watches. This was given to me as a gift by a friend - long story short I knew right away it couldn't be real because my friend isn't made of money. My friend also knows nothing about watches, so I guess he figured it looked cool (which it really does) and the price was probably 'right'. I'm trying to make 100% sure this is a replica as I'm trying to figure out a [legal] way to get rid of it.


----------



## 850csi (May 15, 2013)

Any opinions?


----------



## smgonline (Sep 10, 2013)

Unless it is obscured, there is a H logo missing on the inside of the movement where it is normally engraved. Unusual since you normally see replicas go to the trouble of overcompensating for this particular logo. Also there are pictures on a replica website I just found on Google images with the exact model picture (exact 309 number)


----------



## DreambreaX (Mar 8, 2013)

fake

take a look at the engrave "Hublot Big Bang" at the backcase. its terrible.


----------



## 850csi (May 15, 2013)

Anyone have any more input? 99% sure it's fake. Anyone know of a good way to get rid of this thing legally, or am I pretty much stuck with it?


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

100% fake! First thing is this ice bang is doing the rounds at the moment and is heavily copied! the first give away is the black screws on the deployment clasp! I know you haven't shown these in the pictures but I know it will have them where they should be silver Ti. 

Second - the blubber on the pushers are too small

third - poor engraving on the back

Fourth - it's the wrong movement for that model, should be the 301, plus the hublot brand looks like a sticker.

and lastly, the movement just doesn't have the quality a real Hublot displays.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

850csi said:


> Anyone have any more input? 99% sure it's fake. Anyone know of a good way to get rid of this thing legally, or am I pretty much stuck with it?


Since we do not discuss fakes thread will be closed very soon. Getting rid legally ? BIN.


----------

